# [SOLVED] Which phone should I go for?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I live in India and currently own a Lumia 520. I was about to go for a Moto G, but the following phones are also in contention:

Micromax Canvas Doodle 2 A240 vs Micromax A117 Canvas Magnus vs Xolo Q1200 vs Motorola Moto G | Smartprix

I use the maps quite often on the phone and want the phone to be lag free. Another requirement is good battery. Otherwise I use the phone for chatting and browsing, listening to songs. I don't require dual sim.

So which phone should I go for. If you have any other phone in mind which I haven't listed above please do mention.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

From those go for the MotoG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

I would also go with the Motorola one.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

Any reason why you prefer the Moto G, when spec wise Xolo Q1200 and Micromax phones are better?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

The Moto is a reliable make and can be upgraded to kit kat the other phones are less well known with older versions of android. Customer service from moto should be reasonable no clue about the others.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

Same as Joe.

Motorola is a known brand and it going to be way better then the others.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

I agree with that motorola would be the best of the three.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

How about the xiaomi mi3? It's priced the same as Moto G? So amongst the other phones that I listed, Moto G is the best but could you suggest any better phone for the same price? I'm tempted to wait till Xiaomi mi3 releases. Thoughts?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

So I think it's down to Moto G vs Xiaomi Mi3 vs Asus Zenfone 5/6. Advice?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

We can't do more than give an opinion, which we have. All 3 have said the Moto.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

At that point of time, Xiaomi and Asus were not in the picture. Xiaomi is called the "Apple of China" and it's gonna release in India on 22nd July. If your verdict is still Moto G, then Moto G it is !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

I have not heard of Xiaomi so can't really compare it or the customer service. Another reason I went for the moto is this Lenovo Newsroom | Lenovo to Acquire Motorola Mobility from Google
They make some of the best laptops for reliability so you can expect a good quality product and decent service.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Which phone should I go for?*

Alright... Moto G it is... Cheers mate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

